#ubuntu-gnome 2013-03-25
<darkxst> ricotz, have you looked at g-s-d update?
<darkxst> particularly the OSD removal
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, no, i haven't
<darkxst> wondering should I just revert the patches, or make it fallback to g-s-d OSD's for the non shell case
<darkxst> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=695021
<ubot5> Gnome bug 695021 in media-keys "media-keys: Delegate popping up OSDs to GNOME Shell" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<darkxst> another post-freeze annoyance
<ricotz> darkxst, i see, give jbicha some time
<ricotz> darkxst, btw, make sure you are sorting new entries in *.install files alphabetically or adapt to the current style instead just adding thing at the end
<darkxst> ricotz, from what I can see they are usually just a mess
<darkxst> hmm, no that is the control files I mean
<darkxst> so finally spidermonkey release should happen tomorrow
<darkxst> probably a bit too late for raring I guess
<ricotz> might be still possible while it will be in universe without rdepends
<ricotz> g2g
<drehdz> anyone else having a problem with pidgin and empathy?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-03-26
<atrus`> is gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-control-center 3.7.9x packaged anywhere?
<darkxst> atrus`, gnome3-staging ppa
<atrus`> aha.
<atrus`> is is this stuff targetted at a raring ubuntu-gnome release?
<atrus`> so far i'm testing raring + gnome3 ppa, and running into some problems i hadn't seen before...
<darkxst> what problems?
<darkxst> gnome 3.8 will be ppa only for raring
<atrus`> seems like if the screen locks / powers off, i'm stuck with a black screen.
<darkxst> atrus`, thats a known upstream bug, should be fixed in 3.8
<atrus`> there was something else.... but i'll probably have to hit it again to remember :)
<darkxst> you can probably press <esc> to get back to login screen though
<atrus`> i thought i tried that, but i'll see when i get there again.
<darkxst> you can now use ubuntu-bug to file bugs against the ppa packages, so do that as you hit things ;0
<atrus`> cool.
<atrus`> okay, so locking/unlocking works. i think my problem is just when the screen is powered off. when it comes back on, i get a black screen with only a moveable mouse cursor.
<darkxst> atrus`, it will be fixed soon hopefully
<fungoat> 13.04 will *not* have 3.8, correct?
<camelinahat> fungoat: Correct. 13.04 will be 3.6 based. However the gnome3-team PPA will have 3.8
<fungoat> camelinahat: Thanks for the confirmation. Is 3.8 in that PPA now? If so, is it only accessible if I upgrade to 13.04?
<camelinahat> fungoat: Yes parts of 3.8 are in the PPA now (and some are in the staging as they under go testing/preparation). And yes they are only available for 13.04. If you're running 12.10 and enable the PPA you'll get the 3.6 that didn't make it into the normal Ubuntu 12.10 repositories. :)
<fungoat> camelinahat: Ahah. Understood. So, the most "conservative" method of getting 3.8 is to wait until 13.04 is released and then add the gnome3-team PPA? Otherwise, stability could be an issue?
<camelinahat> Correct. Daily image builds are beta at this point. And while stable, they still may break. Waiting until final release (Scheduled for around the end of April) is the most 'stable' choice.
<fungoat> camelinahat: Okay. Thanks again for the input. <waits patiently>
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-03-27
<darkxst> atrus, maybe the black screen is fixed now?
<Ponch0> hey guys I'm having 1 issue and 1 question, one when I'm trying to update through software updater, it crashes or rather just stops updating halfway through
<Ponch0> and 2 when I shut down I see a message pop up that says -- root broadcast unknown -- something to that effect, what does that mean?
<darkxst> file a bug against software updater, we don't touch that
<darkxst> I have no idea, but wouldnt worry to much about the message
<Ponch0> allright, thank you.
<Ponch0> is there a way to update the available updates through terminal?
<darkxst> Ponch0, 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade'
<darkxst> or use synaptic if you want a GUI for it
<Ponch0> darkxt: thanks I just tried to do it through terminal and am getting some messages... E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Ponch0> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<darkxst> software updater must still be running? or USC?
<Ponch0> nope software updater crashed, but I guess it's somewhere in the background
<darkxst> 'killall update-manager;
<darkxst> oh that might not work, since its a python script
<Ponch0> yeah it didn't I guess I should restart, and just run it through terminal.
<Ponch0> before trying software updater
<darkxst> just kill it!
<darkxst> ps ax | grep update-manager
<darkxst> kill -9 <first number on previous line>
<Ponch0> ps ax - 4271 pts/3    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto update-manager
<darkxst>  kill -9 4271
<Ponch0> thank u !
<Ponch0> bash: kill: (4271) - No such process
<darkxst> hmm its already kill'ed then
<darkxst> oh that like was not really update-manager running, it was the grep command
<Ponch0> ok apt-get update works I guess one of the previous lines worked even tho they all kicked back an error
<Ponch0> and sudo apt-get upgrade gave me this - The following packages have been kept back: gvfs-common.
<darkxst> the upgrade dependency resolver is very conservative
<Ponch0> ok awesome ran software updater and it worked, came back saying my computer is up to date, thanks for the help.
<Ponch0> let me try ubuntu to see if anyone knows about this root message.
<Ponch0> darkxt - you're the man btw! but one last question, how do I check which display manager I'm using?
<darkxst> ps ax | grep gdm
<darkxst> if you get a whole bunch of output you are running gdm
<darkxst> otherwise probably lightdm
<darkxst> if you installed from ubuntu gnome images then you will be using gdm
<Ponch0> a bunch of gdm messages popped up in red so I guess it's that one
<darkxst> yeh, gdm is a grey thing, that looks just like the shell lock screen
<Ponch0> yup that's it, the reason I asked is because the updates that were freezing up, were trying to update lightdm, i'm curious if it had somehting to do with that.
<darkxst> no shouldn't, they can peacefully co-exist at the same time
<darkxst> just only one can be actually active
<Ponch0> Ok, also I have UFW on, and I have logs with a lot of blocked TCP OUT messages, it's set to default.  Is that normal?
<darkxst> would have thought it only blocks IN by default
<Ponch0> [UFW BLOCK] IN=wlan0 OUT=
<darkxst> but not really sure what 'default' consists of!
<Ponch0> haha ok
<Ponch0> I think you're right about the IN, would be default block
<Ponch0> are there any security apps recommended with min to no config I should have in gnome?
<Ponch0> so I looked up a random IP from the OUT block list --- www.amazon.com
<Ponch0> so amazon is trying to pull my info
<darkxst> hmm, unity uses amazon search by default, but that doesnt exist in shell
<darkxst> Ponch0, if you are behind a NAT'ed router, then you don't really need any security apps
<darkxst> if your machine is connected directly to the internet, then yes run a firewall
<darkxst> ufw should be fine
<Ponch0> I'm not really tech savvy but one of the IP addresses is this website and it has something to do with DDoS? and i'm confused as to why
<Ponch0> that
<Ponch0> their website http://www.sharktech.net/
<darkxst> is your machine connected directly to the internet? or via a router
<Ponch0> router.
<darkxst> so a ddos would take down your router pretty quickly, but wont affect your computer unless you have DMZ or uPnp enabled
<darkxst> but even still consumer routers don't really handle lots of connections well, so it will most likely just crash
<Ponch0> um ok? but i don't think they ddos, i think they protect from it, from what I understand so I'm not sure why they're in the logs
<darkxst> Ponch0, possibly they had ads somehwere?
<Ponch0> aah friggin ads!
<Ponch0> that's right!
<Ponch0> I have adblock on mozilla
<Ponch0> i'm paranoid lol thanks for dealing with me
<Ponch0> have a good night/day
<darkxst> ricotz, changed your mind on spidermonkey in the ppa yet?
<darkxst> we have an official js17 tarball and a stable gjs-js17 branch ;)
<ricotz> darkxst, i see, it will still need a custom gjs-js17 tarball, but i guess this would be fine with the benefits we gain with it
<dupondje> Empathy works for somebody ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-03-30
<jbicha> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=695021 is frustrating
<ubot5> Gnome bug 695021 in media-keys "media-keys: Delegate popping up OSDs to GNOME Shell" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<jbicha> gnome-shell 3.8 doesn't work right with g-s-d < 3.7.92
<Ponch0> I did an update today, it removed gnome-shell/desktop and reinstalled unity... wth
<Ponch0> now I can only log into ubuntu desktop....
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-03-31
<inceptusp> Hi, I want to make a question...
<inceptusp> I want to help the developers, but I don't know much. Can I help you?
<inceptusp> somehow?
<roasted_> hello friends
<jbicha> ok I filed https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=696981 for all the problems I'm having with gnome-shell 3.8.0
<ubot5> Gnome bug 696981 in general "many keyboard shortcuts stopped working with 3.8.0 on Ubuntu" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<sary> Salutations!
<sary> big shout-out to Ubuntu-GNOME 13.04 developer team , and bunch a thanks for your the love and support!
<sary> !Bug #1162394
<ubot5> bug 1161058 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1162394 panel crashed with SIGSEGV in indicator_object_get_entries()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1161058
<sary> I'm zsyncing the iso and will test it again soon.
<sary> alright! verifying download...checksum matches OK
<sary> done.
<sary> Should i report this in #U+1 as well!
<dupondje> Anyone has empathy running on Raring ? :s
<dupondje> Works fine in Unity, but totally broken on Gnome-shell ...
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-03-24
<junkanoo> anyone here
<Beryl> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=660311 So uhh, ubuntu gnome doens't seem to have an option for this, does it?
<ubot5> Debian bug 660311 in gnome-shell "gnome-shell: silently installs a plugin into browsers" [Important,Open]
<darkxst> Beryl, What do you want an option for?
<Blinkiz> Hello. I installed Ubuntu 14.04 daily build last night, works okay. Decided to instead install Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 daily build but gets stuck by the bug #1277865.
<ubot5> bug 1277865 in partman-auto (Ubuntu Trusty) "Cannot install Ubuntu 14.04 on EFI hardware" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1277865
<Blinkiz> Under installation I get stuck with error message "grub-installer: cannot find EFI directory."
<darkxst> Blinkiz, probably best to try in #ubuntu
<Blinkiz> oki
<darkxst> we don't really have much to do with the core OS stuff like that
<Blinkiz> The bug says it is fixed, should it then also be in ubuntu-gnome daily releases?
<darkxst> yes
<Blinkiz> darkxst, okay, thanks for the information :)
<darkxst> all the official flavours are build from the same script
<darkxst> (with some minor customisations on occasion for different flavours, but nothing that would affect EFI
<Blinkiz> Strange do that I can install ubuntu but not ubuntu-gnome. Just 2 days difference in daily build.. Maybe I should try a older ubuntu-gnome daily build..
<sgo11> hi, I am using 14.04 trusty and nvidia driver. I remembered xorg.conf is not required in previous ubuntu release. the configuration can be detected and setup at runtime somehow. but today, when I remove xorg.conf, it just doesn't work. why? is xorg.conf required in trusty? thanks.
<mgedmin> it's not really a gnome-specific question
<mgedmin> I wouldn't be surprised to learn that you need xorg.conf for the binary driver
<mgedmin> open-source drivers generally work fine without it
<mgedmin> but there needs to be some way to tell X.org which driver to use if you've several of them available
<sgo11> mgedmin, I don't have xorg.conf in previous ubuntu release with nvidia driver. everything worked fine before.
<mgedmin> nvidia does nasty things like replace the system OpenGL libraries that then fail to work with open drivers
<mgedmin> did you use the binary driver, or nv, or noveau?
<mgedmin> did you have the binary driver installed on your system?
<sgo11> mgedmin, I always use binary driver for nvidia.
<mgedmin> ok
<mgedmin> if anything changed with trusty, I'm not aware of it
<sgo11> mgedmin, I used to install nvidia-current. now, I am using nvidia-331.
 * mgedmin doesn't have nvidia cards
<sgo11> mgedmin, ok. thanks for your reply.
<haqfleisch> Hey! I just booted the daily build of 14.04 from USB, the setup won't recognize my already installed windows. is that a known bug or am i doin sth wrong?
<x-Na> Guys, I really, really, really would like to try and solve my problem yet again. Every and each time I try to switch to Gdm, which is required by Gnome 3.10, I end up with this on my desktop when I select "Switch user" -> http://ubuntuone.com/3UsuO7QBEaqrItBGQ2WzBy
<x-Na> Gnome 3.8 works with LightDM, but 3.10 AFAIK requires Gdm
<x-Na> Everything would work if there is only one user, but as soon as "Switch user" is selected, this happens
<x-Na> I have tried to figure out this many times, but I always face dead end
<x-Na> As 14.04 comes with Gnome 3.10, this needs to be solved and tested if it happens with 14.04 too
<x-Na> I am planning to do a fresh install to Ubuntu Gnome just to see if that works
<x-Na> Anyone, please?
<endafy> hey I have a problem, and it is a bug
<endafy> on both 13.10 and 14.04 with Gnome 3.10 the dpi settings are way too big
<endafy> works on every screen 1080p
<endafy> is there a known fix?
<x-Na> ...at least I stay long enough for someone to reply...
<parin> x-Na: Hi, I googled the problem you're facing and this thread looks pretty similar - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1660102
<darkxst> x-NA gnome-shell should work find with lightDM
<darkxst> x-Na, and please file a bug if user switching is not working.
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-03-25
<ricotz> darkxst, hi
<ricotz> darkxst, your json-glib update is a bit broken
<ricotz> libjson-glib-1.0-0 is multiarch, so do NOT add "usr/bin/" to it
<ricotz> those need to go in a separate package or in the -dev package
<x-Na> darkxst, at least at some point it was said that Gnome 3.10 works only with GDM
<x-Na> And I have tried filing bugs, they end up rejected or smth
<darkxst> X-Na, gnome-shell depends on libgdm, however it does not require gdm
<x-Na> Ok, that is good to know, I need to try that out at some point
<x-Na> Only downside of not using gdm is that the "lock" option is missing from the menu, wife would rather use that than any shortcuts to lock the desktop
<x-Na> But I will anyways do a fresh install, just to see if it resolves this
<x-Na> I could actually try it with the beta version of Ubuntu Gnome, I just need to hook the left over hdd
<darkxst> x-Na, gdm is much more integrated, however the main features such as lock and user switching should work with lightdm, although i havent tested that for a while
<x-Na> lock is missing with gnome 3.8 if not using gdm
<x-Na> So that is something that is missing already with 3.8
<darkxst> x-Na, it used to work I believe
<x-Na> Before 3.8, yes
<x-Na> It needs gdm from 3.8 upwards
<x-Na> After upgrading to 13.10 that was the first thing my wife asked "Why is the lock option missing?"
<x-Na> and I started googling and found out that it is shown only with gdm
<darkxst> x-Na, assuming its still like that on 14.04, then please file a bug
<x-Na> You mean the user change?
<x-Na> I filed a bug, but it got rejected
<darkxst> where is the bug?
<x-Na> I do not know, I just know that if I use GDM, whenever I select Switch user, I get the white screen
<x-Na> I mean that GDM pops up just fine, but my desktop disappears on the background
<x-Na> So I can't really know which component has the bugs
<x-Na> bug
<darkxst> x-Na, all the above can be filed against gnome-shell
<x-Na> Ok, but I have tried that
<x-Na> Usually it gets rejected with not enough information or similar
<darkxst> then provide clear steps to reproduce!
<x-Na> Nobody usually cares about multiple user setups
<darkxst> and always use 'ubuntu-bug gnome-shell' to file, so that logs get attached
<x-Na> But I can't as it works for others, I believe
<x-Na> That is why I am here trying to figure out why it does not work for me
<darkxst> I can't tell you anything without logs!
<x-Na> And the problem is that I can't run ubuntu-bug when the problem occurs as I can't do anything on my desktop'
<darkxst> switch to a VT and run it from there
<x-Na> Ok
<darkxst> it will upload and give you a link you can visit later to finish things off
<x-Na> Ok
<x-Na> But I bet it gets rejected, I am guessing it is something specific to my setup
<x-Na> I just do not know what
<x-Na> Could it be the screensaver / screenlock that causes this?
<darkxst> bugs don't normally get rejected for lack of info, they get marked incomplete
<x-Na> I mean it should lock my desktop when I select "Switch user", but it does not active
<x-Na> Well the result is the same, it gets marked incomplete, but I do not have any way to make it complete :p
<darkxst> x-Na, you attach the logs!
<darkxst> when using gnome-shell/gdm screensaver is built into gnome-shell
<darkxst> otherwise with lightdm, its probably gnome-screensaver
<x-Na> Ok, but could that be the culprit here
<darkxst> last time I checked they use the same d-bus interface
<x-Na> I'll try to file a bug, once again, but I do not have my hopes up as I am guessing this is something that is happening only for me
<x-Na> Or other people just have one user
<darkxst> user switching with gdm/gnome-shell works fine here, that is why I need to see logs!
<x-Na> On 3.8?
<x-Na> or .310?
<darkxst> x-Na, 3.10
<darkxst> ricotz, I see, thanks for fixing
<x-Na> darkxst, ok. It works on virtualbox too, but on my setup there is something different
<x-Na> And that is one reason I do not know if the bug is the correct way rather than trying to figure out what is wrong with my setup
<ricotz> darkxst, yw
<Ferret86> Hi, in 14.04 in my Gnome Extension I define a Dbus interface like this "const Iface = <interface name="org.example.MyInterface">...</interface>;" , it works fine in 13.10, but now I get a SyntaxError. I didn't find a related Bug Report on Launchpad, so did the way you are suppose to do that change or is this a Bug?
<mgedmin> looks like you're embedding " quotes inside a "-quoted string without escaping them
<mgedmin> what language is this?
<Ferret86> nono I just added these, it's gjs
<mgedmin> ok, javascript
<mgedmin> try const Iface = "<interface name='org.example.MyInterface'>...</interface>"; (also note ; goes outside the closing ")
<Ferret86> yes I used the example from here https://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-shell-list/2013-February/msg00059.html
<Ferret86> ok I try
<mgedmin> either that example is full of syntax errors or gjs enhances javascript syntax to parse xml snippets inline
<mgedmin> https://github.com/search?l=javascript&q=%22%3Cinterface%3E%22+%40GNOME+makeProxyClass&ref=searchresults&type=Code
<mgedmin> this looks like a working example: https://github.com/GNOME/gnome-shell/blob/e70fd5a57a758b802a777f484e2947d0fb7c1e43/js/ui/status/location.js#L15
<mgedmin> disclaimer: I never wrote a line of gjs code in my life
<Ferret86> ok I try it out
<Ferret86> thx
<Ferret86> the last example did it thanks :)
<x-Na> darkxst, I was able to file a bug -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1297383
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297383 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Gnome-shell desktop is just a white blank screen after switching users" [Undecided,New]
<x-Na> I do hope that would at least tell me what's wrong in my setup :P
<jdmssmkrr> Installing Trusy Daily Beta in VMware Fusion... let's test :)
<jdmssmkrr> Trusty Daily Build installs beautifully inside VMware Fusion. Tools are auto-installed, 3D accelleration works, quite a smooth desktop
<dam-> hello, I just installed last Ubuntu Gnome distribution (Gnome 3.8) and I have a strange behaviour with alt-tab. When an app is on full screen and that I press alt-tab, it goes to last position then. Does someone know how to fix that ?
<darkxst> x-Na, anychance you can get a backtrace?
<darkxst> x-Na, also please edit the Bug description with clear steps to reproduce
<darkxst> starting from a fresh boot, so something like: Login User A -> Click Switch User from user menu -> gdm login screen? -> login User B -> whatever else... is required to produce crash
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-03-26
<sgo11> darkxst, hi, sorry to interrupt you. did you see my last comment in bug #1288572 ? should I fire another bug for this issue? thanks.
<ubot5> bug 1288572 in gnome-shell "Nvidia driver does not work in Ubuntu GNOME trusty "14.04" (Optimus laptop) " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1288572
<darkxst> sgo11, gdm works fine with multiple monitors here
<darkxst> sgo11, ocassionally when I do get flickering of second monitor it will go away after switching to a VT and back
<darkxst> sgo11, and that is most likely a bug in the nvidia driver
<sgo11> darkxst, I can always reproduce this flickering issue. 100%. It will not go away after switching to a VT and back here. Do I need to fire another bug for this? thanks.
<darkxst> sgo11, yes file another bug
<sgo11> darkxst, do I need to wait your fix released before opening another bug? Your gdm fix is not released yet and I am using your gdm now.
<darkxst> does it happen with lightdm also?
<sgo11> darkxst, no. lightdm is fine.
<darkxst> and does it persist after you login to gnome-shell?
<sgo11> darkxst, no. gnome-shell is working fine with multiple displays. I have to clarify this: I can not login to gnome-shell in gdm with multiple displays. since it's flickering btw grey and black background. I can not see user account etc.. What I did is: login to gnome-shell with one display setup and then plugged in another external VGA monitor after login. gnome-shell works fine with this.
<darkxst> ok
<darkxst> file a bug
<sgo11> darkxst, ok. I am using "3.10.0.1-0ubuntu4~trusty2" your ppa version. hopefully that is OK for opening a bug.
<darkxst> apport will refuse to file it probably
<sgo11> darkxst, I am running ubuntu-bug now. chose Xorg.
<sgo11> darkxst, bug #1297630
<ubot5> bug 1297630 in gdm (Ubuntu) "GDM does not work in multiple displays in nvidia driver (nvidia-331) (trusty) (optimus laptop)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297630
<darkxst> sgo11, do add details of the external monitor, DVI/HDMI etc? and xrandr -q output
<sgo11> it's VGA. I will add it.
<sgo11> darkxst, comment added. thanks.
<darkxst> at a wild guess its trying to clone the 1920x1080 onto the laptop display
<darkxst> which obviously your laptop wouldnt be able to display
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Are there any 3.12 components you want?
<Noskcaj> I think gnome-backgrounds is worthwhile, since it's just translation fixes from our current version
<darkxst> yeh that can be updated, but not right now
<darkxst> given its beta freeze
<Noskcaj> yep. I'll just build up some sync bugs while the freeze is up
<x-Na> darkxst, steps to reproduce added to the bug
<x-Na> darkxst, I'll try to get the backtrace when I get back @ home from work.
<Noskcaj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7158954/
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Should we package the new alacarte release? From what i understand, it's needed for the package to function
<darkxst> Noskcaj, is there a bug report for that?
<Noskcaj> lp:1244087 lp:1259717 lp:1277868 lp:1235994 and lp:1249603 should all be related, i'm not sure if all are fixed
<Noskcaj> but the 3.10 release was why xubuntu had to drop alacarte
<darkxst> those bugs are all from 13.10?
<Noskcaj> alacarte 3.10 was part of 13.10
<Noskcaj> although now the build is failing with http://paste.ubuntu.com/7159088/
<darkxst> Noskcaj, if its really broken and you can confirm the update fixes it, then it will be fine
<darkxst> the main thing now is that all uploads have a clear bugwork trail
<Noskcaj> yep
<Noskcaj> then, um, Is anyone able to test the new alacarte release for me?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, that looks like your internet being flaky?
<darkxst> why don't you test it!
<Noskcaj> The fact that this laptop is incredibly broken as it is, and would probably crash from installing it
<Noskcaj> and i'm not sure if it works on xfce4-whiskermenu
<Noskcaj> I'll try and test it when i get home from school if no one else has
<darkxst> ok
<Noskcaj> also, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7158954/ is my todo list for the next few days, if you can update any of them, it would be great
<Noskcaj> but i have school now, bye
<morsch> hi there
<morsch> I cross-installed ubuntu gnome desktop on my otherwise vanilla ubuntu 14.04 install
<morsch> and I'm now in a gnome session
<morsch> but I'm getting trippy graphics artefacts
<morsch> known issue?
<morsch> this is what I'm talking about http://i.imgur.com/Ji3UPjg.png
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-03-27
<mgedmin> hm, nobody made a gnome shell extension to count down the days remaining until the 14.04 release?  I am disappoint
<fooctrl> how do you sync gnome packages from gnome to your ppa's?
<fooctrl> I'm assuming it's not automatic process, as I see 73 out of 195 3.12 package up to date in Debian archives
<fooctrl> depending on how it's done I might be available to help you with this
<mgedmin> the packaging team does all the work, AFAIU: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/Packaging
<fooctrl> I'd say I'm pretty good with packaging as I maintain Eclipse in Debian and couple of other packages
<fooctrl> the only problem is that I don't know how much time would I be able to devote to packaging Ubuntu GNOME stuff ...
<fooctrl> it would be awesome if we could just sync packages from debian to ppa's
<mgedmin> hm, if you simply download the source deb and reupload it with dput to your ppa... or do you need to bump the version number before it will be accepted?
<mgedmin> pull-debian-source from ubuntu-dev-tools can be useful
 * mgedmin is not all that familiar with ubuntu archive tools/workflows; sometimes he publishes some packages into a PPA
<mgedmin> I think at the moment ubuntu-gnome packagers are focusing on fixing bugs in 3.10 packages for the upcoming 14.04 release; 3.12 in the ppa will probably get some love once 14.04 is out
<mgedmin> this is just speculation
<fooctrl> ok, I'll think more about this whole situation
<uwe__> is it ok to file a bug against the gnome3-staging ppa?
<Noskcaj> uwe__, make the bug against "ubuntu-gnome"
<uwe__> thanks
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-03-28
<ahoneybun_> howdy people
<ahoneybun_> is there anyone here in the doc team?
<EthanRyan> How stable is the latest beta at this point?
<EthanRyan> #ubuntu
<not_found> my second monitor is not keeping the resolution I set for it, it reverts to 1024x768 after reboot.  On the latest trusty daily build all updates ran.  Using proprietary nvidia driver.  Known issue?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, hey can you start on gnome-desktop 3.10 rename by anychance?
<darkxst> I am without internet atm, f**king telstra
<Noskcaj> darkxst, What's the level of internet & working PC needed?
<Noskcaj> but i can try, i guess
<darkxst> more than what I have right now tethered through a phone ;)
<darkxst> if you grab the source gnome-desktop 3.10 from my ppa, rename the source package name
<darkxst> drop the gir binary (I really hope that works but try anyway)
<darkxst> then try build g-s-d/g-c-c against this new source package
<Noskcaj> ok. You sure the one is you PPA is all ready?
<darkxst> apart from renames, yes
<Noskcaj> cool
<Noskcaj> any reason for it not being desktop 3.10.2?
<darkxst> hasnt been updated in a while
<darkxst> go for that too
<Noskcaj> k
<darkxst> g-s-d/g-c-c 3.10 still need some cleanups, have them locally but can't upload until telstra fix their fuck up
<darkxst> but if you just grab source from gnome3/saucy that will be enough for testing
<darkxst> ^ ppa
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> so the source name should be gnome-desktop-3.10?
<Noskcaj> oops, gnome-desktop3.10
<darkxst> that seems fine
<darkxst> or that
<Noskcaj> ok. I have to go now, but it will be all done by 7am tomorrow
<darkxst> ok thanks
<Noskcaj> There might be a stable branch git commit or two to backport as well, but i'll leave that bit to you
<ahoneybun> hello
<ahoneybun> I see a littlegirl
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Little high, little low, I see a silhouetto... I forget the rest. (:
<ahoneybun> littlegirl, your hanging in all the ubuntu channels aren't you
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Yeah, I leave a bunch of channels open. (:
<ahoneybun> I knew it lol
<Noskcaj> darkxst_, I'm not entirely sure how i'm meant to remove the gir stuff
<Noskcaj> Dp i just drop the files completely, or does the -dev package need them?
<darkxst> drop them ( as in don't install)
<darkxst> hopefully that will work, otherwise need to completely rename everything
<Noskcaj> ok. I'll try a test build with that now
<Noskcaj> darkxst, My debian/ folder is at https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B57km_mHQf74NVZUbmx1VnpZYmc&usp=sharing , could you proofread it?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, still only have limited internet, debdiff would be better
<Noskcaj> it's all online
<darkxst> I don't see a debdiff there
<Noskcaj> no, sorry. And my dad's at home, so i can't be on the PC for a while
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-03-29
<ahoneybun> hello all
<Noskcaj> hey ahoneybun
<Noskcaj> k den
 * ahoneybun starts upgrade to 14.04 beta 2
<ahoneybun> btw the command for a upgrade to a dev branch is do-release-upgrade -d
<ahoneybun> I have to say 14.04 beta 2 is so much faster on my macbook then 13.10
<darkxst> ricotz, hey
<ricotz> darkxst, hey
<ricotz> make it quick i was about to leave
<darkxst> anychance you could help get vanilla g-s-d and g-c-c 3.10 ready for FFe
<darkxst> I don't have any proper internet right now :(
<darkxst> we are going to upload a renamed gnome-desktop 3.10 for this cycle
<ricotz> hmm, what is the deadline?
<ricotz> i see
<darkxst> pretty soon
<ricotz> hmm, not i will find much time so "soon"
<ricotz> this mean you internet problems are not temporarily?
<ricotz> anyhow send me the links to the wip-packages for now
<ricotz> bbl
<darkxst> its complicated, they accidently disconnected us when booked in a move
<darkxst> and now they don't know how to fix it :(
<darkxst> ok, I will try and catch you in the morning
<darkxst> ricotz, https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/gnome-control-center/vanilla3.8
<darkxst> I havent yet got around to stripping the cruft from g-s-d
<ahoneybun> is anyone ever here>
<Noskcaj> ahoneybun, yeah
<ahoneybun>  I was trying to have a talk about the release notes but a bit more faster then using the mailing list
<Noskcaj> ahoneybun, you want darkxst then
<Noskcaj> or ali, but he's never on irc, usually G+
<ahoneybun> I have been talking to him and someone else
<ahoneybun> jame
<ahoneybun> s
<darkxst> hi ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> hey darkxst
<darkxst> Noskcaj, did you test that gnome-desktop rename package?
<darkxst> ahoneybun, what about the release notes?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Only in that it builds, i can't do anything more
<darkxst> it probably won't install, since it still overwrites some files from the other packages
<ahoneybun> darkxst, anything I can do related to the release notes?
<n_alvarez2007> Hi everyone
<n_alvarez2007> Who do I have to speak with in order to get help with theming Ubuntu GNOME
<Noskcaj> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Noskcaj> !patience
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Noskcaj> never mind, he left :(
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-03-30
<darkxst> ahoneybun, it would be nice to have an overview of the main features new in GNOME 3.10
<ahoneybun> darkxst, on it :)
<ahoneybun> darkxst, check out the new "Features in GNOME 3.10" section on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME :)
<darkxst> ahoneybun, looks good, these were the GNOME release notes for 3.10, you can probably find some more things in there to add
<darkxst> https://help.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.10/
<darkxst> just note, we do not yet have the new gnome-control-center
<ahoneybun> darkxst, just some things I see that we have so far in the newest beta
<ahoneybun> darkxst, this control center http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2013/323/3/a/gnome_3_10___control_center_mockup_by_kevkevfuuuuu-d6utes7.png?
<darkxst> I have no idea what that is!
<ahoneybun> oh sorry but how is the new control center different>
<darkxst> well we don't have it yet
<darkxst> but changes are listed here https://help.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.10/more-core-ux.html.en
<ahoneybun> for some reason epiphany-browser will not show up in the dash
<ahoneybun> and it is not there as "Web" either
<darkxst> showing up here, but I'm on 3.12
<ahoneybun> ??? how? ppa?
<darkxst> yes
<ahoneybun> I did a do-release-upgrade -d from 13.10
<ahoneybun> to 14.04
<ahoneybun> though details says 13.10
<ahoneybun> mm
<darkxst> lsb_release -a
<ahoneybun> yea 14.04
<ahoneybun> is there a reason empathy does not use the same log in that online accounts uses (ex. for google talk)>
<ahoneybun> nevermind
 * ahoneybun feels stupid
<ahoneybun> sadly KDE's telepathy does not have a think like online accounts
<ahoneybun> as my google account has 2-step auth so I can't log in that way'
<ahoneybun> fail a bug about the 13.10 in detail darkxst?
<ahoneybun> *file
<darkxst> yes
<ahoneybun> ok just here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome?
<darkxst> gnome-control-center
<darkxst> `ubuntu-bug gnome-control-center`
<smonsarr> Hi, am wanting to install Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 from en Ubuntu netboot iso, one can easily install ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop etc but cannot find a one-package option from the net boot process to install Ubuntu GNOME. If this is normal it seems a shame.
<ahoneybun> darkxst, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center>
<ahoneybun> ?
<darkxst> smonsarr, you probably need to universe repo
<darkxst> then you will see ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<darkxst> ahoneybun, just use the command: `ubuntu-bug gnome-control-center`
<ahoneybun> darkxst, got it
<ahoneybun> darkxst, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1299912
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1299912 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) " Ubuntu 14.04 report as 13.10" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-03-23
<Noskcaj> darkxst, To vivid
<Noskcaj> libgit2 has been bumped past what our current -glib supports to allow kde to work
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok fine by me, may need a FFe though?
<darkxst> although I guess it won't be seeded, so maybe not
<darkxst> Noskcaj, did you get the build to work? fine, here in jhbuild
<Noskcaj> darkxst, No, i've not looked since this morning
<darkxst> maybe that symbol was added in libgit2-glib 0.23, didnt check that though
<raeth> Hello.
<raeth> is there a way to have trancarency in the terminal on Ubuntu-Gnome
<darkxst> raeth, its there in vivid
<raeth> vivid ?
<raeth> what is it ?
<darkxst> 15.04
<JockeTF> Works fine for me on 14.10 as well.
<raeth> oh, is it released ?
<darkxst> next month its released, but beta builds are available now
<JockeTF> Just needed to change the profile settings and restart the terminal.
<raeth> i see
<darkxst> JockeTF, are you using the ppa's?
<JockeTF> darkxst: Ah, yes. The GNOME 3 one.
<raeth> what must i do on the profile settings JockeTF
<JockeTF> raeth: Just changed the transparency setting. But you'd probably need to upgrade the terminal too then... I wouldn't recommend that unless you know what you're doing.
<raeth> i'm newbe on linux :)
<raeth> i would like to know how to change gnome themes please ?
<darkxst> raeth, use gnome-tweak-tool, but you need to find themes first
<darkxst> you could try deviantart for that
<raeth> ok thank you :)
<darkxst> raeth, or make your own if you know CSS!
<raeth> what is CSS ?
<raeth> i only have Tweak-tool, is it the same thing than Gnome-Tweak-tool ?
<JockeTF> raeth: Tweak Tool in the menu is the same thing as gnome-tweak-tool, yes.
<JockeTF> raeth: CSS is a language for styling. It is used to create the styles of every website you visit. It is also used by GNOME to define how themes should look.
<raeth> ok thank you :)
<raeth> i downloaded a theme but i can not find how to run it in tweak-tool
<darkxst> raeth, you need to have the "user themes" extension enabled (part of gnome-shell-extensions)
<darkxst> and then you put the theme in ~/.local/share/themes or something like that
<raeth> ok thank you very much :)
<MooDoo> morning all
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Do you want to upload gnome-backgrounds 3.16 before the freeze?
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, https://launchpad.net/~webkit-team/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+sourcepub/4857503/+listing-archive-extra -- https://launchpadlibrarian.net/201021470/webkit2gtk_2.7.92-0ubuntu1~vivid1_2.8.0-0ubuntu1~15.04~webkitteam1.diff.gz
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-03-24
<georgeowell> why is there so much "broken" software in the Ubuntu repos?
<georgeowell> Like for example a certain application that's non functioning on a specific version
<georgeowell> As somewhat of a Linux newbie, I'm surprised some of this stuff doesn't get fixed. Is it just lack of resources? Some applications have been broken for years.
<micahg> lack of resources, is there something specific?  I would suggest filing bug reports and/or if you know it's fixed in a later version, you can request a backport
<micahg> over 75% is imported unchanged from Debian
<georgeowell> Yeh, I've come across quite a few. One that springs to mind right now is the Seahorse encryption extension for nautilus.
<georgeowell> Maybe that's more of a Ubuntu-Gnome specific bug
<georgeowell> oh that's interesting. Do they take them from Debian testing?
<micahg> unstable unless it's an LTS release
<micahg> which release?
<georgeowell> 14.10
<georgeowell> All my PGP stuff is set up correctly
<georgeowell> Are all the Ubuntu bugs handled through launchpad?
<micahg> yes
<micahg> any of these? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse-nautilus
<georgeowell> I'll have to start submitting some stuff.
<georgeowell> ah yes
<georgeowell> thats it
<georgeowell> two of them are the same bug
<georgeowell> Oh cool, Launchpad is actually pretty good.
<georgeowell> Someone has submitted a patch but it hasn't been pushed out
<micahg> which bug?
<georgeowell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcryptui/+bug/1394582
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1394582 in libcryptui (Ubuntu) "patch - fix logic flaw, make seahorse-tool's encrypt command work" [High,Confirmed]
<georgeowell> Is it awaiting review? I can't really make it out.
<micahg> hrm, it seems like it was never fixed if it was actually an issue
<micahg> it does look like there is a logic flaw, but I'm not sure that's the correct solution
<georgeowell> Would that usually be because not many people are using it? Its a shame if it the patch exists. I mean obviously you can't say for sure :)
<micahg> idk, one of the Ubuntu GNOME devs might be better able to help, it's also been forwarded to Debian, so #debian-gnome on OFTC might be able to help with the Debian bug and evaluate if it's correct or not or maybe forward it upstream if appropriate
<micahg> my bugzilla fu is a little out of practive
<micahg> *practice
<georgeowell> I'll give it a go
<georgeowell> Its fascinating learning how this system works as a newcomer
<georgeowell> Thanks for your help
<micahg> you're welcome, good luck
<darkxst> Noskcaj, yeh uploaded gnome-backgrounds, and also squeezed in the gnome-shell update that appeared this morning ;)
<darkxst> ricotz, ok, I left the -g1 i386 only, since the symbols for amd64 can be useful on the retracer at times
<Noskcaj> :)
<darkxst> georgeowell, patch like the logic fix in  that bug, really should be filed upstream!
<darkxst> georgeowell, ie at bugzilla.gnome.org
<darkxst> georgeowell, and looking at the code, that patch is not correct
<darkxst> its clearly breaking the api:@symmetric: Variable in which to store if symmetric encryption is requested.
<darkxst>  *             Set to NULL to disable symmetric encryption.
<darkxst> I think the real logic error is in seahorse-nautilus
<taharqa> hi folks , do you know where in gnome-shell I disable the behaviour that raise bottom message bar when mouse touch bottom screen edge ?
<darkxst> taharqa, you can't unless there is an extension for that
<darkxst> btw message bar is gone in 3.16
<taharqa> darkxst: I saw somewhere this can be customized
<taharqa> darkxst: like triggered by a key combination
<mgedmin> there's a key combination _and_ mouse pressure-based activation
<darkxst> and I don't believe you can disable the mouse activation
<mgedmin> it's not touching the bottom row, it's actively pushing against the bottom that's needed to activate the message tray
<mgedmin> (unless you're on an old X server version that didn't support pointer barriers)
<mgedmin> (or an old gnome-shell version that didn't use them)
<taharqa> I'm using ubuntu gnome 14.04
<mgedmin> that has what, gnome 3.8?
<taharqa> let me check this
<darkxst> mgedmin, 3.10 I think
<mgedmin> oh right
<taharqa> 3.10.4
<darkxst> I would think 14.04 has the pressure barriers
<taharqa> darkxst: mgedmin : found this https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/616/insensitive-message-tray/
<taharqa> and it works as expected ^^
<mgedmin> excellent!
<taharqa> The "There's an extension for that" syndrom ^^
<taharqa> just a 30 line js file
<dz0ny> anyone noticing this gnome-session-c[10730]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fb9917fb51f sp 00007fffe2c8f3d8 error 4 in libc-2.21.so[7fb991765000+1c0000]
<dz0ny> with latest build from staging?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-03-25
<darkxst> dz0ny, can you get a backtrace?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-03-26
<KurtKraut> What are the prospects of having Gnome 3.16 in Ubunto Gnome along with next Ubuntu release 15.04?
<Noskcaj> kurtkraut, non-existant (except for a few non-core parts). We will have a PPA for 3.16 and *hopefully* 3.18 in 15.10
<darkxst> Noskcaj, he left!
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I hit tab and hoped, maybe he'llcome back
<darkxst> well he wouldnt see it anyway
<darkxst> ricotz, I think its best to keep the -g1 in webkit i386 specific atleast for gnome3-staging, the symbols are somewhat useless for local debugging (i'd likely use jhbuild for that), but they are useful on the crash retracer
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, that is fine, although passing -g1 does *not* mean there are no debug symbols at all
<darkxst> ricotz, no, but alot of the internal symbols will be stripped?
<ricotz> i will keep it for all archs in the webkit ppa though to save hours of builtime and gigabytes of space ;)
<darkxst> does it really affect the buildtime?
<ricotz> darkxst, it saves over an hour
<ricotz> per build
<darkxst> ok
<ricotz> i haven't compared stacktraces here, this is more a decision out of convenience
<darkxst> ricotz, hmm maybe -g1 has enough for automated stackstraces actually
<darkxst> it mainly affects local symbols, which are often optimized out on the retracer anyway
<darkxst> well on the ubuntu builds
 * mgedmin will attempt to test the ISO \o/
<mgedmin> still can't log in into http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ :/
<darkxst> mgedmin, fine here for me
<mgedmin> yes, my account is special somehow
<darkxst> special as in it doesnt work?
<mgedmin> nobody else can reproduce this, and I can't get hold of any sysadmin who could look at the db contents and see what's wrong
<darkxst> bugger
<mgedmin> I'm getting "account registration failed: the name is already taken" when I try to log in
<mgedmin> I had logged in successfully in the past
<mgedmin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1418383
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1418383 in Ubuntu QA Website "Log In tries to register a new user account for an existing user" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> mgedmin, I have no idea who deals with Ubuntu One SSO
<mgedmin> I think it's the QA website, not the SSO that has the problem
<mgedmin> I've no problems logging in to the wiki or to launchpad
<darkxst> try balloons or stgraber then
<mgedmin> iso.qa.ubuntu.com is Drupal, according to <meta name="generator">
<mgedmin> what's the appropriate channel?  I tried #ubuntu-quality in the past, didn't get noticed by any sysadmins
<darkxst> yet it will have a plugin for ubuntu sso
<darkxst> they will be on #ubuntu-release
<darkxst> or #ubuntu-devel
<darkxst> mgedmin, though unfortunately the real sysadmins, are hidding behind a brick wall
<darkxst> and you need to file RT tickets to get to them
<darkxst> you could try email rt@ubuntu.com
<darkxst> and they may look into it sometime before 15.10!
<mgedmin> "eventually" is fine with me :)
<mgedmin> :( "Try Ubuntu GNOME without installing" is still not translated in the livecd menu
<darkxst> mgedmin, did you submit translations?
<mgedmin> I got Colin Watson to merge the two missing translation strings to whatever-that-package-was-that-makes-these-translatable
<mgedmin> and I _think_ I made the translations in launchpad, but I'd better double-check
 * mgedmin digs out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/+bug/1384188 and rediscovers the package name
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1384188 in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Missing translations for 'Install Ubuntu GNOME' and 'Try Ubuntu GNOME without installing'" [Undecided,Fix released]
<mgedmin> it's translated since 2014-12-19: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+source/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/+pots/bootloader/lt/46/+translate
<mgedmin> and yet http://imgur.com/surOD7z :/
<mgedmin> oh
<mgedmin> somebody needs to make a new gfxboot-theme-ubuntu with the new translations updated from Launchpad
<mgedmin> do I file a new bug?
<mgedmin> ho hum, Ubuntu Vivid Vervet gives me a text login on tty1 if I boot it in kvm
<mgedmin> tty7 has this: http://i.imgur.com/n2mOUFf.png
<mgedmin> btw am I testing the right image? "Beta (20150326)"
<mgedmin> testdrive's rsync was from rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/vivid-desktop-i386.iso
<mgedmin> can't log in with username 'ubuntu' and either blank password or trying 'ubuntu' as the password
<mgedmin> ah, the username is 'ubuntu-gnome'
<mgedmin> I could boot the livecd session on real hardware, but I don't have a spare hard disk to test actual installation
<mgedmin> ok, Xorg.0.log says it's trying these drivers: cirrus, cirrus, modesetting, fbdev, vesa
<mgedmin> cirrus bails out because "The PCI device ... has a kernel module claiming it; this driver cannot operate until it has been unloaded"
<mgedmin> modeset tries to load glamor, fails
<mgedmin> seems to configure a 1024x768 screen fine
<mgedmin> then aiglx reverts to software rendering
<mgedmin> and then there"s a "Fatal server error: failed to create screen resources"
<mgedmin> I can't find anything about qemu compatibility issues in vivid's release notes
<mgedmin> I'm not sure I can find vivid's release notes...
<mgedmin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/Beta2/UbuntuGNOME is what I checked
<darkxst> mgedmin, software fallback is know to be broken on drivers that provide half-arsed GL support
<mgedmin> so there's no way to test in a VM then?
 * mgedmin braces for the inevitable vmware suggestion
<darkxst> mgedmin, which VM?
<mgedmin> kvm would be my preference, but I also have virtualbox installed
<darkxst> not sure about kvm, qemu should work
<mgedmin> same thing, afaiu
<darkxst> virtualbox is tainted crap, I would rather use (and do) vmware than that
<mgedmin> vagrant is the only reason I use virtualbox
<darkxst> virtualbox requires proprietry blobs on host for gl to work
<mgedmin> ok, I tried all four possible -vga options passed to qemu cirrus, std, qxl, vmware); all fail
<darkxst> mgedmin, smells like something is snuffed on your host
<darkxst> then again I havent booted qemu this cycle
<mgedmin> -vga cirrus worked fine last cycle
<mgedmin> well, there were those strange drawing artefacts sometimes
<mgedmin> but at least I could complete the test
<darkxst> in reality vmware is the closest you can get to real hardware testing
<darkxst> despite the apparent claims of gpl violation in ESXi
<mgedmin> I don't suppose I can apt-get install vmware?
<darkxst> mgedmin, no, but there installer is ok
<darkxst> qemu often gets bugged out by dody libvirt patches in ubuntu
<amjjawad> darkxst,
<darkxst> amjjawad, hi
<amjjawad> hi darkxst
<amjjawad> my whole body is in pain (slept 2 hours only)
<amjjawad> I chatted with infinity late at night and as per his tests, the installation didn't crash on him like it did with me
<amjjawad> and he didn't want to re-spin
<amjjawad> I was so unsure how to go ahead with that while it broke on my testing :( I see them ready now but I don't think they're yet :(
<amjjawad> Ok, VB crashed again on me!!!
<darkxst> I wouldnt consider virtualbox a blocker, especially when there has not been widespread reproduction
<amjjawad> never had that :'(
<darkxst> amjjawad, do youself a favour and download vmware player
<amjjawad> it broke now again
<amjjawad> in the repo?
<darkxst> no you have to get it from the vmware site and run the installer
<darkxst> but it is free for personal use, and infinitely better than virtualbox
<amjjawad> http://www.vmware.com/au ?
<darkxst> https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/free#desktop_end_user_computing/vmware_player/7_0
<darkxst> (it may need a small patch if you are running on 15.04 host though)
<darkxst> gtg, be back in a bit
<amjjawad> tyt darkxst
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-03-27
<allenskd> Hello, I've been testing the latest daily build ISO and reporting bugs since yesterday... I was thinking if they were going to leave this be? http://i.imgur.com/bUEZ88G.png (users can't create new documents, not even by the directions given in the notification), should I report or that's how it's supposed to be? Thanks.
<degva> Hey Guys, I have a problem, anytime I hover any window it will move around or even resize as the cursor moves. Does anybody have experienced a problem like this?
<taharqa> allenskd: sorry to ask but does "Templates" has write rights ?
<degva> Guys, on 14.10, even if tap to click is disabled, I can maximize/resize etc with the touchpad  only on the title bar
<allenskd> taharqa, yea. It was a fresh installation I did yesterday in vbox. I checked just now and all folders have the proper permissions.
<nh3oh> hola que tal!
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Is the any work left for vivid? (other than gitg 3.16, which i'm not sure how to do)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, probably just bug fixes now, its probably to late to be asking for freeze exceptions
<darkxst> at this stage would be good to start getting 3.16 ready, so we can upload as soon as W open
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> darkxst, How many of our 3.15 components do you have upload rights for? It would be nice to get them to 3.16
<darkxst> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/packagesets/utopic/ubuntugnome
<darkxst> and http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/packagesets/vivid/desktop-extra
<darkxst> I still need to apply for ubuntu-desktop
<LinDol> hi all :)
<LinDol> good day! :-)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-03-28
<darkxst> hi LinDol
<darkxst> Noskcaj, bug 1437502
<ubot5> bug 1437502 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus lacking 'new document' in context menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1437502
<darkxst> if thats within your coding abilities ;)
<Noskcaj> maybe, will try
<Noskcaj> darkxst, https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/nautilus/new-document-on-all/+merge/254475
<darkxst> Noskcaj, yep thats right, thanks
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Could you please sync gnome-boxes from debian? Drops a unneeded dep
<darkxst> Noskcaj, done
<smallfoot-> Why is gedit old version 3.10 instead of 3.12 or 3.14?
<darkxst> smallfoot-, its blocked on using gtk header bars
<smallfoot-> but Nautilus uses GTK header bars too
<darkxst> smallfoot-, nautilus was patched to only use header bars under GNOME
<darkxst> gedit should have been done this cycle, but seems to have been overlooked
<smallfoot-> I see
<allenskd> before I spend an hour or two doing this, it's safe to dd that vivid daily iso into the USB and use it to install in a netbook? :o
<smallfoot-> Always be careful with 'dd'
<smallfoot-> so you don't dd to wrong device or anything
<allenskd> yea, I've yet to have the privilege to experience that feelling (hope to keep it that way!). I always check lsblk before doing anything tho...
<smallfoot-> So what do you mean by "safe" ?
<smallfoot-> if you you dd correctly to your USB device then that is safe, but ALL data on the USB device will be lost
<smallfoot-> dd will over ALL data on the USB device
<smallfoot-> will overwrite*
<allenskd> as in "will it boot?" I've dd isos from opensuse etc, which didn't work for some reason. debian ones have always worked at least
<smallfoot-> dd can't really destroy your USB device though, but it will destroy the data on the USB device
<allenskd> i guess I shouldn't have used "safe"
<smallfoot-> I don't know if it will boot, but I believe it will...
<smallfoot-> I run Ubuntu daily on my x86 desktop PC and it works fine
<smallfoot-> I don't know anything about no netbook though
<smallfoot-> some netbooks are weird, the old netbooks are 32-bit only, not 64-bit
<smallfoot-> also some netbooks have broken UEFI implementations that doesn't handle 64-bit well, I believe I heard
<allenskd> ah.... I totally forgot about that, better get that 32bit iso then
<smallfoot-> yeah, but that may or may not apply to your netbook
<smallfoot-> I don't know what your current OS on your netbook is, and I don't know if your current OS is 32-bit or 64-bit
<allenskd> it does. this one doesn't have a 64bit capable cpu :/ now that I remember it still has debian jessie 32bit installed
<smallfoot-> and I don't know if your netbook is ARM or Intel Atom, and if its Baytrail or which Atom
<smallfoot-> yeah, because many netbooks were powered by the old Intel Atom which was 32-bit only
<smallfoot-> nowadays the modern Intel Atom are 64-bit
<smallfoot-> but now the netbook concept is pretty dead, but now there are Chromebooks though
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-03-29
<lindol> good morning :)
<allenskd> hello :)
<lindol> allenskd, thank you :)
<lindol> are you testing now?
<allenskd> lindol, I'm new and I haven't properly introduced myself here haha :)
<allenskd> name's david, nice to meet you all I hope once I get a good grasp of bazaar and launchpad _and_ how things work in the cycle I'll be more helpful :)
<allenskd> for now I'm just test driving things, checking the little details
<lindol> allenskd, :)
<lindol> allenskd, nice to meet you, i am juyeon Park
<lindol> I am living in Korea (south of Korea)
<lindol> so i am trying to test for VV Daily build :)
<lindol> what should i try to test for version?
<lindol> VV Daily builld is right?
<allenskd> yea, I downloaded today's one but haven't had the time to test anything. I'll probably get a better chance tomorrow haha, internet is acting up (downloading at half-speed) so things like testing in real hardware (like a netbook I have around here) will be done tomorrow
<lindol> I think beta2 is archived aready..
<lindol> um..
<lindol> allenskd, see again ;)
<ruchir> :)
<allenskd> :o)
<ruchir> hi
<JohannGralog> Hello. I messed up my previous Linux install, so I wanted to givre this a try. I wanted to do a liveboot first so I can backup some remaining files. But the bootable USB just drops me in the terminal, no graphical environment. Is there any way I can have a graphical liveboot like in the past on Ubuntu?
<JohannGralog> I'm using Unetbootin because it was recommended.
<ruchir> I'm totally new to linux, but with ubuntu gnome, it never had this issue
<ruchir> downloaded the iso, used pendrivelinux on windows to write the iso file to USB drive and make it bootable. not sure
<ruchir> how to do this in linux
<JohannGralog> Well, I already have the USB drive
<JohannGralog> but the menu is totally different than what I remember
<JohannGralog> I get the option to try ubuntu gnome without installing twice
<JohannGralog> but neither gives me a graphical environment
<ruchir> which iso are you trying? 14.10?
<JohannGralog> Yeah
<ruchir> strange. the installer worked just fine for me.
<JohannGralog> I borrowed another person's PC to download the iso and burn it, so I'd rather not do everything again
<ruchir> I know this sounds stupid, but do you have access to any windows pc around?
<ruchir> maybe its about how differently pendrivelinux and your software manages to write distro and make USB drive bootable?
<JohannGralog> Kinda, yeah. I'm currently on my chromebook laptop, and I can use this other person's Windows if needed
<JohannGralog> I guess
<JohannGralog> This thing has added its own menu for some reason
<ruchir> I'd recommend downloading the 14.10 iso again
<ruchir> and using pendrivelinux on windows machine to create a bootable USB
<JohannGralog> I still have the download on that pc
<JohannGralog> But I don't understand why the download page said
<JohannGralog> "using UNetbootin is highly recommended."
<ruchir> I had another laptop running windows so I used universal USB installer from pendrivelinux.com
<ruchir> to write iso
<ruchir> try that
<JohannGralog> Not sure if I can convince him again.
<ruchir> you are connected at the moment from chrombook right now?
<JohannGralog> ok, running that installer now
<JohannGralog> no Gnome edition in the list
<JohannGralog> so I picked regular Ubuntu
<JohannGralog> Oh, you're gone
<JohannGralog> Someone here?
<JohannGralog> It seems Unetbootin wasn't at fault
<JohannGralog> Seems to have been an error
<JohannGralog> Something about a HSM violation?
<ruchir_> hi
<viGtor_> Hi! I'm getting bluetooth enabled at startup and i cant disable it but at startup it is enabled again, any suggestion?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-03-29
<rtcoder> hey darkxst long time no talk, do you remember me? I had some questions about Ubuntu's latest products that I wanted to ask you
<LinDol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-03-30
<berglh> is everything going slack these days?
<Noskcaj> rtcoder, ask away, someone will answer eventually
<rtcoder> ok, first of all, I got an error in Ubuntu, I ran some apt-get command, forgot what, I think I was installing or updating something, and it told me it had an error installing some ttf-core-font or someting along those lines. I don't remember what it said and I don't think I can reproduce it. Does anyone know what that's about?
<Noskcaj> rtcoder, it's quite hard to make bugs of things you can't reproduce, maybe try searching launchpad for something. "apt-get install -f" may attempt to fix it and let you see the issue
<rtcoder> Ok well I'll solve that later, secondly, will it be possible to install Ubuntu touch on all Android tablets eventually, or jsut the ones that are said to be supported?
<Noskcaj> Currently it requires a level of driver porting to work, but it's possible they will just work at some point in the future
<faemir> Hey all - if I've installed ubuntu, then gnome-desktop, what's the best way to remove unity without uninstalling things that I shouldn't?
<georgeowell> faemir, don't :)
<georgeowell> Is HD space a concern?
<georgeowell> If it's working, I would just leave it be.
<faemir> Ah not really, I'll leave it then, thanks.
<georgeowell> yeh, it's probably a good idea.
<georgeowell> I think that tech podcast guy Leo Lepore tried to install XFCE and remove unity and completely borked his install.
<georgeowell> Apparently that's Linux's fault
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-03-31
<intux> hi
<darkxst> ricotz, Noskcaj any chance of some help upload 3.20 to -staging?
<ricotz> darkxst, will look through some lowlevel syncs to start with
<ricotz> darkxst, you can sync clutter-gst-3.0
<lindol> hi all
<intux> hi
<intux> i have a problem with evolution in 16.04
<intux> since my las update is evolution in english and not in german
<intux> can anyone help?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-04-01
<dota> anyone there?
<jback> yup
<dota> haha
<dota> do you know how to change the color of a tab control?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-04-02
<installfails> Hello everyone
<installfails> I am trying to install ubuntu gnome 16.04 beta 2, but it won't install. At the ' partitioning step' I chose 'Something else' and got stuck there. Thanks.
<installfails> I am installing ubuntu on a dell 5110 with an nvidia card.
<lindol> hi all
<lindol> hi all
<darkxst> hi lindol
<lindol> haha :)
<lindol> What do you do on this weekend? :)
<lindol> I am trying to translate FAQ page to Korean :) haha
<darkxst> next you will want to translate the new website ;)
<lindol> oh really?
<lindol> We will have new website?
<lindol> Could i contribute there for Ubunt gnome community or Korean people? :>
<lindol> Wow ~.~
<darkxst> lindol, yes its coming soon, but don't know if it will have translation capability
<lindol> haha Okay. :)
<darkxst> lindol, its just in design phase atm
<lindol> Oh, I think I have seen it on the mailling-list :)
<darkxst> some recent mock-ups
<darkxst> https://www.behance.net/gallery/35183935/ubuntugnomeorg-the-redesign-V2
<lindol> It looks good :)
<lindol> I am expecting it. :-)
<lindol> darkxst,
<lindol> Could you check "We aim to provide a relatively pure GNOME desktop on top of the popular Ubuntu foundation." this mean?
<darkxst> lindol, the text is all changed now
<lindol> oh..
<darkxst> compared to that page
<lindol> It will be changed?
<darkxst> there are newer mockups, but patrik has posted them yet
<darkxst> has not
<lindol> I think that sentence, "We aim to provide a relatively pure GNOME desktop on the Ubuntu Linux"
<lindol> ah... you mean mock-up design :) haha okay
<darkxst> # About the operating system
<darkxst> Ubuntu GNOME is a modern, elegant operating system showcasing the GNOME desktop environment built on top of an Ubuntu base. It is a free, open-source and feature complete alternative to Windows and Mac OS X.
<darkxst> ​
<darkxst> It has been designed to be easy to use and provide the best possible computing experience on desktops and laptops. There are many applications for all your daily needs, including the web, email, games, office, productivity, software development and more.
<lindol> You said that "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/FAQ" this page?
<lindol> I have not found your sentence there :)
<darkxst> oh though you were talking about the FAQ, you can use that above there
<lindol> haha Yes I have been talking FAQ wiki page  haha :)
<lindol> sorry for confusing.
<darkxst> that sentance is there now ;) (in the FAQ)
<lindol> haha Okay. :) Thank you for your guide.
<lindol> I will try to read and translate base on it :)
<lindol> by the way
<darkxst> "Why do you include Ubuntu Software Center instead of GNOME Software for installing software?"
<lindol> oh
<darkxst> we have gnome-software now!
<lindol> I think FAQ page needs to update more latest information..
<lindol> by the way, I have a question about wayland and MIR
<lindol> What do we have plan in the future? :)
<darkxst> wayland
<darkxst> its already working mostly, just not default
<lindol> ah... :) Okay.
<darkxst> that section needs updating also
<lindol> Thank you :) I am just reading FAQ page, Thinking about meaning :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-04-03
<LinDol> hi all
<mh> ny /b 12
<mh> whoops
<chemanev> hi people
<chemanev> anyone chating?
<chemanev> i need some help..
<chemanev> ayudaa
<freaj> Hello everyone
<chemanev> hi
<freaj> I'd like to download ubuntu gnome.. I'm probably blind
<freaj> But, I'm here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME
<freaj> And I still don't see any link :/
<freaj> (From there: https://ubuntugnome.org/ubuntu-gnome-15-10-is-released/ and then "Download Ubuntu GNOME 15.10")
<chemanev> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/pending/
<chemanev> last image
<chemanev> latest
<freaj> So is it advised to install directly the 16.04?
<chemanev> is the final beta
<freaj> Anyway, how can I find the link myself following the website?
<chemanev> ??
<freaj> Let's say I'm here: https://ubuntugnome.org
<freaj> How can I download ubuntu-gnome without asking on IRC? :D
<chemanev> forget that site
<chemanev> its only informative
<chemanev> introducting
<freaj> Oh okayyyyy
<freaj> Well, I'll try 16.04 in a VM
<chemanev> ok
<freaj> (I'm actually running arch, which is broken)
<freaj> I finally understood I needed something stable :P
<freaj> thank you a lot chemanev
<chemanev> welcome
<chemanev> some everybody is sleeping..
<chemanev> so..
<freaj> Well it's 10:35 here in europe
<freaj> Plus it's the weekend
<chemanev> i know.. :(
<freaj> Unlike me, people can go outside because they don't have to repair their computer setup :x
<freaj> Do you use the 16.04?
<chemanev> i just install it, and i was looking how to change login background
<freaj> Are you a ubuntu gnome power user/contributor?
<freaj> (hope you don't mind the questions :D)
<chemanev> nop
<chemanev> im not
<darkxst> freaj, we have a new website coming soon
<darkxst> if you want 16.04 isos http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/ are the ones to use
<ricotz> darkxst, hi
<darkxst> ricotz, hey
<ricotz> darkxst, I hope the grilo transition is complete now
<ricotz> with the fixed totem
<darkxst> it should be, unless I missed something
<ricotz> darkxst, you missed something ;)
<darkxst> ha ok
<ricotz> darkxst, there are several packages which should be synced to xenial still
<darkxst> which packages?
<freaj> darkxst: I'm already trying out gnome
<ricotz> darkxst, clutter-gst-2.0, clutter-gst-3.0, gnome-common, gnumeric, goffice, libchamplain, libdmapsharing, libgsf, pcre2, ryel
<ricotz> darkxst, the version which are pushed to the ppa
<darkxst> I don't have upload rights to all of those
<darkxst> but I will sync the ones I can
<ricotz> there are ffe-bugs for pcre2 and libdmapsharing
<ricotz> darkxst, the gtk-doc merge would be nice too
<ricotz> darkxst, gnome-shell-extensions could be copied from debian to ppa too?
<ricotz> darkxst, caribou too
<darkxst> ricotz, ok will look tomorrow
<ricotz> darkxst, thanks
<Boyonfire> Just installed UbuntuGnome 16.04 beta
<freaj> lol
<ai> Hey guys. Anyone mind helping me out? I have Simple scan on Ubuntu 14.04 that is version 3.12.1 but on Ubuntu 15.10 it is version 3.18. When I want to test mt all-in-one printer/scanner....my printer will work under 14.04 but scanner will not be detected. However, when I try 15.10 my scanner and printers are working. I did many tests with many different distros and EVERY single one that used Simple Scan 3.12.x did NOT work and higher than that did. So my
<ai> question is: Is there a way to install 3.16/3.18 of Simple Scan on Ubuntu 14.04. I followed instruction on main site but when I do them it says something like it cannot be found or does not match.
<ricotz> ai, simple-scan is mostly just the frontend and the underlying libgphoto2 and sane-backends are doing the real job
<ai> ricotz, for some reason I cannot update my SS to 3.18.x. I need 3.18.x minimum for it to work unless I have to update something else. Please kindly keep in mind for 5 days I have looked at distro to pic as I want to switch from Windows. I am NEW user.
<ai> I managed to troubleshoot and repeat the issue with many distros that do not use SS 3.18.
<chemanev> hi can someone helpme..
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-03-27
<darkxst> jbicha, slack was never anything more than an experiment
<darkxst> but probably we should remove it from the topic etc if its dead
<EldonMcGuinness> Any word on Gnome 3.24? Is it expected in 17.x?
<jbicha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME#Highlights
<EldonMcGuinness> Cheers for that jbicha, wonder if there is a timeline for 17.x Ubuntu-Gnome builds
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-03-28
<Basketball> why is compiz window rules not working
<jaimed> Hello anyone has this problem in which you get no login screen with "Stopping User Manager for UID 121..." after upgrading to kernel linux-signed-image-4.8.0-44-generic:amd64 ?
<jaimed> no nvidia driver
<filyforasec> guys
<filyforasec> how to set gnome top panel?
<filyforasec> i want to do soem customize
<filyforasec> HELLO
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-03-29
<InventorTechie> filyforasec did you try Unity Tweak Tool and then look under the extensions tab?
<pchoo> jbicha: I notice there was recently some updates to the gdm/nvidia bug thread.  The discussion on the xorg -legacy dependency seems to suggest that adding it allows for nvidia drivers to be installed and used properly?  Have I followed that correctly?
<jbicha> pchoo: yes, I believe that's all that's needed, do you want to try to see if that fixes the issue for you?
<jbicha> the only reason I didn't add the dependendency to gnome-shell in 16.10 and 16.04 is because darkxst indicated that it caused a regression for him when he tested it
<jbicha> Ubuntu's nvidia maintainer is fairly busy now and there's a lot of packages that would need to be updated to add that dependency to the nvidia-* packages directly
<pchoo> jbicha: well, technically it has worked, in that I can now see gdm3, but unfortunately I am having some other issues. Nvidia persistence daemon is failing to start, and now when I log in I get a black screen and unresponsive laptop... Whoops! Time to revert haha
<jbicha> is that issue caused by installing that package?
<jbicha> gnome-shell currently Recommends xserver-xorg-legacy in Ubuntu 17.04 Beta
<pchoo> jbicha: I'm not sure. Mostly because either jumped the gun and tried to install bumblebee at the same time, which was my bad. I'm trying to unpick that
<pchoo> So I kinda messed up
<pchoo> I also tried to install some Intel stuff, I think that might be causing other issues
<pchoo> Ok, i've got my desktop working again
<pchoo> the boot up appears to be slowed down by something bluetooth related timing out, and I think that's related to the intel stuff I installed
<pchoo> but I have gdm3 booting Ok now, but i'm using the nouveau driver
<jbicha> 16.10?
<pchoo> 16.04
<pchoo> Hmm, Ok, I've seemingly removed the intel graphics update tool, and now I'm getting a timeout on "starting wpa supplicant".  , and had a failure on starting some network manager service, I think, it flashed up quickly before it loaded gdm3
<jbicha> journalctl sould let you see those error messages and more
<pchoo> jbicha: thanks, although I'm not sure what I'm looking for
<pchoo> jbicha: or anyone else who can help, since removing the nvidia and intel-graphics-update-tool stuff, I now have a 30s timeout on boot, and systemd-analyze blame points at NetworkManager-wait-online.service - any idea how I can diagnose this?
<jbicha> I recommend you ask in a different channel, maybe #ubuntu-desktop or #ubuntu-devel to start with
<pchoo> Ok, thanks, I'll check in with them tomorrow, work day is almost over now]
<pchoo> jbicha: well, at the end of all of that, i've now got nvidia-375 and xserver-xorg-legacy both installed, and it's now letting me load gdm3 and boot into my desktop.  I'll be investigating the network stuff tomorrow, thanks for all your help!
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-03-30
<feneco> hi, my laptop turned off while running a make check, and after that I could not start X anymore, any ideas what I could do? here are the logs: http://termbin.com/vftf
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-03-31
<pchoo> At work I use my laptop with two external monitors.  When I lock it, the monitors will go to sleep shortly after, however a few seconds after they go to sleep, they wake up again, and continue in this cycle.  Any idea how I can find out what is causing them to wake up?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-04-02
<darkxst> jbicha, ppa version tracker is back up
<darkxst> http://phillw.net/ubuntu-gnome/zesty324.html
<jbicha> darkxst: thanks!
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-04-01
<fhrr> Hello, ive just used gnome extensions website to disable default de behaviour when moving cursor over top left corner. To do this ive moved a slider in browser on that webpage. How did that work?
